# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] αρσενικο κοκατιλ θεσσαλονικη

## krystallia

Χαριζεται ο Elvin,, αρσενικο κοκατιλ 5 μηνων, δεν ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι, αλλα μεσα σε 2 εβδομαδες αρχισε να τρωει απο το χερι μου, ειναι καλο πουλι και δεν φοβαται τους ανθρωπους, θα ηθελα αυτος που θα τον παρει να τον φροντισει πολυ, να μην χρειαστει να ξαναμετακομισει και θα ηταν καλο αν ειχε και αλλα κοκατιλακια να κανει παρεα, η εστω ενα κοριτσακι. 
το πουλι χαριζετε λογο αν-ετοιμοτητας του κατοχου του(εγω) :Ashamed0001: 
μενω θεσσαλονικη


http://s1271.photobucket.com/albums/...3DP1010282.jpg

----------


## demis

Eγω θα τον ηθελα πολυ μενω ξανθη εχω ηδη ενα κοκατιλακι το οποιο το ειχα παρει απο πετσοπ αγριο κ τωρα ειναι αρνακι. θα ηθελα ενα δευτερο για να εχει παρεα.

----------


## tarirs

Συγγνωμη που παρεμβαινω,αλλα το ζωντανο,πρεπει να το παρει σωστος ανθρωπος,διοτι δεν εχει περασει και λιγα...η Κρυσταλλια θελει σιγουρα χερια,δεν το λεω για σενα Θεμη,απλως επισημανση κανω....

----------


## demis

Εγω γεννηθηκα μαζι με πουλια και παντα εχει το σπιτι μου πουλια που εδω και 3 χροναι φροντιζω εγω... Για να πανε σε αλλα χερια θα πρεπει να μεινω αστεγος. Αλλα ενταξει εσεις θα κρινετε  αν ειμαι σωστος. ας μη το συνεχισουμε ομως ας βρει τον καλυτερο ιδιοκτητη το πουλακι ας μη χαλασουμε την αγγελια.

----------


## krystallia

Θεμη σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον σου,, , το ιδιο και σε εσενα Τασο,,, το πουλι οντως ευχομαι να παει σε χερια σιγουρα , που μπορουν να τον περιθαλψουν αν κατι παει στραβα, 
επισης, το καλυτερο για αυτον θα ηταν να μην ταλαιπωρηθει με μεγαλες μετακινησεις, και θα προτιμουσα πραγματικα να εχει συντροφια και αλλα-ο κοκατιλ κοντα εδω γυρο,,  τωρα πραγματικα και εγω πελαγωμενη ειμαι, και ουτε ειμαι γνωστης αυτου του ειδους.  ελπιζω να με βοηθησουν και τα παιδια.

----------


## feriste

geia s..eimai foitutria sth thessaloniki k endiaferomai para poli gia to kokatil s..skeftomai na agoraso ena kokatil k tha xairomoun poli an m xarizes to diko s na kanoun parea me to diko m kokatilaki..

----------


## mitsman

Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας (ονοματάκι????)  Θα σε παρακαλουσα να μην γραφεις με greeklish... Διαβασε αυτο το θεματακι αν θες!!!  
*Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας!!!*

----------


## tliotis

σκεψου το πριν το χαρισεις! εν τελη προσεχε που θα το δωσεις γιατι πριν λιγο καιρο επαιξε ενα θεμα με φιδοφιλους που το παιζουν *αθωα κοριτσακια* και παιρνουν πουλακια που χαριζονται και τα κανουν τροφη στα φιδια τους!μακαρι οπου παει το πουλακι να ειναι τυχερο και υγειεστατο!

----------


## cypand

συμφωνώ με τον Τριαντάφυλλο.. ό,τι θες θα πράξεις αλλά σκέψου το!!!

----------


## akoylini

το θελω εγω,αν ειμαι καταλληλος η οχι ευκολα το μαθαινεις....

 ::

----------


## iraklis

Ενδιαφερομαι εγω εδω και πολυ καιρο να αποκτησω ενα αμα θα το ηθελες μενω σερρες και το θελω για την γυναικα μου να εχει παρεα οταν δουλευω.θα ειναι σε καλα χερια.

----------


## iraklis

ψαχνω εδω και καιρο να παρω ενα για την γυναικα μου ειχαμε ενα αλλα μας το εκλεψαν απο την αυλη θα ειναι σε καλα χερια.

----------


## krystallia

Παιδιά ευχαριστω παρα παρα πολυ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον σας, ο ελβινακος βρήκε σπίτι πολυ κοντα και απο ότι φαίνεται του αρέσει!

Εγω θα μείνω εδω για να μαθαίνω και αλλα πράγματα για τα πουλακια.
ξανα εευχαριστω όλα τα παιδιά στο φορούμ που υπήρξαν παρα πολυ συμπαραστατικοι !!!!

Θα τα λέμε φυσικα  :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

Μπράβο Κρυσταλλία! Χαιρόμαστε που θα μείνεις στην παρέα και ελπίζω να νιώσεις κάποια στιγμή έτοιμη να ξανααποκτήσεις κάποιο φτερωτό φιλαράκι!
*Κλειδώνω την αγγελία.

----------

